# Netgear DG834GT - No Internet Light



## Makataeus (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had this modem router for 2 years at the least. It has been working fine since I've had until very recently while wirelessly connected to my laptop, the internet decided to cut out for an unknown reason.
I restarted my laptop and tried connecting again, it found the router and connected but the internet start page would not work. I then checked the router and turns out the internet light was not on. This is quite odd as it all of sudden decided to disappear while the only things on were the router and my laptop and not long before all was well.
I then connected it up to the pc via the old modem provided by Tiscali and it worked so I came to the conclusion the router was broken. However I went and bought a brand new Buffalo modem router and it too had the same problem. The internet light would not come on at all. Only the wireless and the LAN wire connected to my pc lit up.
Therefore if it isn't the the router's problem then what could it be? The internet works but not through modem routers, only through the original one provided by Tiscali.
Please can somebody help? I am grateful for any suggestions, thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the Internet light being off indicates the configuration of the modem is not proper for a good connection. Have you configured the WAN section of the router with your account name/password provided by Tiscali?


----------

